# To those with Px4



## jryano85 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok so I've been doing research for almost 7 months now and have pretty much decided on the Px4. I was talking to a coworker this week and he loves guns, but told me to not go with a Beretta. When I asked him why, he said that most people that own Berettas are disappointed with them after a few months. So to everyone that has a Px4, would you let me know how you feel about it, how long youve had it, and roughly how many rounds youve had through it. Thanks so much guys.
Ryan


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know about the px4, but I also don't know what this guy is talking about. Anyone that I know that owns any kind of beretta has never been disappointed with them...ever. So, if it's beretta in general that you're talking about, then I dont' know anyone that has been disappointed with them. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had, and do have more Berettas than any other brand of firearm, including the px4. I have had it for bout 9 months now and honestly I like it much more now than when I bought it. Not sure what prompted your friends statement but it sounds like just some repeated hearsay. If you do some internet research on peoples thoughts on Beretta you will find, as with any firearm it has it's detractors but you will find much more often than not they are well thought of, well respected guns and the px4 is no exception. I only have a few hundred rounds through mine, but it is very accurate, smooth, comfortable, and so far no hiccups.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*I like it and I was a skeptic*

I have got to echo the comments already recieved. I have the 40 S&W version and find it to be a fine example of a DA/SA. It is not small and might be a little heavier than some competitors but the slide is well scupted with nice ergonomics so for me it is acceptable for both carry and quality range time. Trigger is quite smooth and I found accuracy out to 25 yards to be surprisingly good. Like you I have heard pros and cons as well but mostly pros from those who actually own and have more extensive experience than I. Perhaps some of the detractors just preffer other makes and models better but that does not make Berretta's bad. I have also had and will again aquire a 92FS and had no issues with it (I foolishly traded it away on another had to have at the moment that I probably no longer have either). I was initially skeptical of both the PX4 and the 92FS with my frame of reference at the time being that of 1911, Glock, HK and Sig but I ended up impressed to the degree that I am now intrigued by the PX4 in 45 and 9mm calibers. Just my two cents from a relative new fan of the brand. I now appreciate them and understand what all the positive hubub was about. If it suits your purposes it is a solid choice.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U know - this site USED To be a Beretta only site









Anyway - I have a 40 cal PX4. It is my fav 40 cal. It handles the 40 cal recoil like itw as no body's business. It does a better job than metal framed 40 cal pistols.

Now, the 9mm P99 A/S is still, and always will be my fav pistol. And, the PX4 will be my ONLY 40 cal. But, it is a nice gun!


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I've had my PX4 for over a year with a couple thousand rounds threw it. It is my favorite and I've never had any problems of any kind. Yes, I own other brands but the Beretta guns I really want are a little out of my price range, right now. I will eventually own more Beretta pistols.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've only had mine (9mm PX4)for 5 months, and I was initially a little disappointed in it. But the more I shoot it, the better it gets in terms of trigger pull (the gun) and accuracy (me). 

Accuracy ... Oh yeah, I had to have the front site adjusted. After that, the gun was spot on.

It never had a problem eating any ammo. I've put a little over 1400 rounds through it, so far.

WM


----------



## jryano85 (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks guys. I'm so glad that nobody has had any trouble with their Berettas. I have previously shot a S&W .40 , S&W 39-2 9mm(dads), and a Ruger P95; and held a Px4 .40 at a local shop and it feels the best. I'm stuck on the Px4 until i get some legit reson that they are not safe/good guns. I appretiate yalls help. 
Ryan


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like mine but wish they used a better looking coating for the slide. I have to wait two years for my son to come home and redo it. It looks cheap up close. I also wish they would put finger groves on the grips. The last time I took it out I had 6 magazines filled and had a jam with each magazine. I did not clean it before I went shooting and I believe I had shot around 300 rounds through it before with a total of at least 2000. I was using Winchester bulk 115gn bullets form Wallmart. I plan on taking it out tomorrow clean and with reloads. I hope a good cleaning will be the fix. This is my first Beretta pistol and price wise it's in the lower realm. I believe Beretta is one of the finest gun makers. I shoot best with my carry pistol H&K P2000 and the second best shooter has been the PX4. If I don't get a jam tomorrow then I would suggest it as a carry pistol only when it's clean.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Went to the range this morning with my PX4 cleaned with 6 magazines. No mishaps or jams. I think it's one of those guns that need to be clean often.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm gonna NP3 the slide soon on mine - and the barrel


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I doubt your coworker knows most people that own Berettas, so his opinion really can't be substantiated.

If you've researched for 7 months, you must have come across mostly favorable reviews, so I surely wouldn't let one person's opinion change my plans much at all.

I find my PX4 .40 to be as reliable and of high quality as other Berettas I own.


----------

